# Konvertierungsprogramm gesucht (hohe Auslastung)



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
Momentan nutze ich Format Factory. Dies ist einfach zu bedienen und es gibt nichts zu beanstanden, außer das es meinen 4 Kerner nicht mehr als max. 50 Prozent auslastet. 
Gibt es da nicht irgendein Programm welches die CPU komplett auslastet? Wäre auch beim umwandeln von Videos hilfreich, da dies meist eine Menge Zeit in anspruch nimmt.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (12. März 2011)

hi,

ich benutze MediaCoder x64, des programm lastet alle kerne aus ... meiner meinung nach lastet format factory nur einen kern aus...

lg


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (12. März 2011)

Also Format Factory lastet halt mal den ersten so 10ne aus dazu dann 100 den 2ten und dann vl noch bissel was bei 3 und 4.

Lastet es die dann auch komplett aus oder nur teils teils?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (12. März 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Also Format Factory lastet halt mal den ersten so 10ne aus dazu dann 100 den 2ten und dann vl noch bissel was bei 3 und 4.
> 
> Lastet es die dann auch komplett aus oder nur teils teils?


 Hast du eine Nv karte? sprich ab der gtx260 reihe? TIP Über grafikkarte zu konventieren geht viel schneller als mit der CPU! dazu brauchst du eine NVidia karte ab 260GTX mit ihr kannst du mit Cuda arbeiten! Programm tip http://www.movavi.de/videoconverter/ das programm unterstützt Cuda! das geht viel schnelelr als mit der CPU!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqFv4lzpL4k


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2011)

Guck aber vorher, ob das Programm die Formate unterstützt, die du konvertieren willst.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (12. März 2011)

stimmt, wäre die andere möglichkeit...

habe das mal versucht und bin echt erstaunt, wie viel schneller es ging
hab ne atikarte (besser gesagt amdkarte), da isses bei ccc mitdrin


----------



## Sethnix (13. März 2011)

Ich kann dir nur "Super" empfehlen!
Kann so ziemlich alles in ziemlich alles konvertieren und lastet auch alle Kerne super aus^^
Website
Download (ganz nach unten)


----------



## montecuma (13. März 2011)

x264 nutzt alle Kerne (nicht bei allen passes im 2-pass encoding, aber das ist sowieso Blödsinn; CRF-encoding is the way to go). Xvid hat glaub gar keine Multicoreunterstützung, aber war schon ne Weile her als ich das das letzte mal benutzt hab.

Frontends kann man staxrip oder megui empfehlen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. März 2011)

@Sethnix: Super hatte ich schon, kurz ich finds jetzt nicht so "Super".


Bin grad hierauf gestoßen. http://www.chip.de/downloads/Badaboom_33615804.html

Kann ich das theoretisch jedesmal neu installieren (um wieder 30 tage zu haben) oder klappt das nicht.

Habt ihr vl ein kostenloses cuda konvertierungs Programm auf Lager? Hab die Gainward GTX260 GS, nur als Info.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Bin grad hierauf gestoßen. Badaboom - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Kann ich das theoretisch jedesmal neu installieren (um wieder 30 tage zu haben) oder klappt das nicht.


 
Versuch macht kluch. Aber eigentlich sind die Zeiten vorbei, in denen sich die zeitbeschränkten Testversionen so leicht austricksen ließen. 
Such mal den Mediacoder, der hier schon erwähnt wurde. Den gibt es auch mit CUDA-Unterstützung. Der Mediacoder ist eigentlich nur eine GUI für die verschiedensten Encoder. Ich nutze auch den x264 unter Mediacoder, also über die CPU und nicht über meine nVidia-Karte, aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (14. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:
			
		

> also über die CPU und nicht über meine nVidia-Karte, aus gutem Grund.



Warum denn nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


 
Ganz schlicht: Bessere Bildqualität. Nicht das die Qualität des Cuda-Encoders schlecht wäre, die ist wie bei Badaboom. Aber x264 ist einen Tick besser und hat viel mehr Knöpfe zum drehen, sprich: mehr Parameter.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (15. März 2011)

Hab jetzt mal versucht was mit cuda zu machen, aber immer wenn ich das programm starte kommt eine Fehlermeldung die mir sagt:

"CUDA is not supported on current system. Please download and use non-CUDA version."

Hab auch schon mal nach ner lösung gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden was mir hilft. Ich hab auch schon mal nen neuen Treiber draufgepackt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

"Help Button gedrückt"


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

Womit jetzt? Mit Mediacoder oder Badaboom?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (15. März 2011)

Mit Mediacoder (Cuda )


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2011)

Weia. Hm... hast du eine Fermi-Karte?
Sogar Badaboom unterstützt Fermi-Karten erst seit kurzem, obwohl sie massiv von NVidia unterstützt werden, weil es so ein tolles Vorzeigeprogramm für CUDA ist.
Mein Mediacoder ist schon recht angestaubt, weil ich keine Lust habe, immer jede neue Version zu installieren. Ich tausche nur den x264-Encoder ab und an mal aus. In meiner Version kann ich zwar CUDA auswählen, allerdings war der eigentliche CUDA-Encoder nicht dabei. Ich habe aber die aktuellste Version (glaube ich) von Mediacoder in meinem Downloadverzeichnis. Ich kanns mal antesten, nur nicht grade jetzt im Augenblick.

Update:

Inzwischen habe ich mir das Teil mal installiert und angeworfen.
Was soll ich sagen: Es läuft!
Ich habe nichts groß konfiguriert, nur CUDA ausgewählt (links auf _Video_ und dann unten _Encoder_), ihm eine beliebige TV-Aufzeichnung zum Fraß vorgeworfen und dann hat er losgelegt.
Das Installationspaket nennt sich MediaCoder2011-x64-RC3-5066.exe. Ist vielleicht nicht das neueste, aber ich bin jetzt zu faul, nach aktuelleren Versionen zu suchen. Die Version hat zumindest mit CUDA funktioniert. Du hast nicht geschrieben, welche Win-Version du nutzt, falls du kein 64bit-Windows hast musst du dir natürlich die Mediacoder-Version ohne x64 zulegen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (16. März 2011)

Also nochmal zum Problem:
Ich möchte das hier nehmen: MediaCoder NT - Download - CHIP Online

jedoch sagt das prog. immer das cuda nicht supported ist 

ich hab
win 7 64 bit pro
amd phenom 2 955 be
4 gig ram
Gtx 260

Update:

Ich hab mir jetz mal die trial version von badaboom geholt, cuda funzt bei diesem (habs mit evga precision bei graka usage ausgelesen).

Wie lange braucht es denn so wenn ich bei dem Filme mit 4 gig in 1920 umwandle? was meint ihr ( mit ner Gtx 260)


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2011)

Jetzt wirds etwas klarer. 
Mediacoder NT. Hübsch. Soll wohl sowas wie ein Gegenstück zu Badaboom werden. Warum auch nicht.
Der Nachteil des "echten" Mediacoders ist natürlich, dass man da ein schon recht beträchtliches Maß an Vorkenntnis mitbringen muß, um auch nur ansatzweise klar zu kommen.
Bei der NT Version und Badaboom nicht, da hat man einen Minimalsatz von einstellbaren Parametern, die verständlich sind.
Und das ist auch der Haken. Aber egal.

Wie lange es dauert? Kann niemand außer dir wissen. Also leg einfach los!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. März 2011)

das ist auch ein top tool! das programm kann auch mit Cuda umgehen! freeware!!! sau gut!
Freemake Video Converter - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (17. März 2011)

Also gebraucht hat es jetzt ne Stunde. Cpu war so immer 40-50 prozent ausgelastet und Graka 90 prozent. Ist das ein guter Wert oder nicht?

@OctoCore

Weist du vl was das für ein Fehler ist (bei MediaCoder NT)?


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. März 2011)

@Stormtrooper 955

also 1 stunde ist eigentlich ganz ok! mit einer 460GTX gehts schneller! Über die CPU würde das länger dauern!


----------



## OctoCore (17. März 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> @OctoCore
> 
> Weist du vl was das für ein Fehler ist (bei MediaCoder NT)?


 
Neugierig, wie ich bin, habe ich es mir grade mal bei CHIP runtergeladen und installiert...
Öhm ja...
Mediacoder NT deutsch? Tja, ich muss zugeben, ich steh jetzt auch auf dem Schlauch. Eben gestartet und alles ist in asiatischen Schriftzeichen (japanisch?). Und kein Menu erkennbar in dem man die Sprache wechseln kann. Aber ich habe eine [JavaScript Application]-Messagebox in der neben einem fetten Ausrufezeichen nur CUDA zwischen diversen Schriftzeichen steht. Und einen OK-Button. Sieht im Prinzip aus wie deine Fehlermeldung, nur in unleserlich.
Hrmpf... 
Was auch immer, so ganz ausgereift isses noch nicht.
Wie auch immer, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da noch weiter Zeit investieren will.

*Update:*

Yippieee...
Ist zwar immer noch nicht deutsch, aber wenigsten in Leserlich. Ja, es ist die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei dir, obwohl er die Grafikkarte mitsamt ihrer CUDA-Fähigkeit erkennt, siehe Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. März 2011)

Sry Fehler,irgendwas klappt nicht.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. März 2011)

Fehler


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (18. März 2011)

Also erkennen tut er sie bei mir auch ganz normal, aber keine Ahnung warum es dann nicht funzen will.
Das mit der Sprache ist auch so eine Sache,  steht zwar Deutsch gibt's aber nicht.

Hinweis: Um die nach der Installation chinesische Oberfläche von "MediaCoder NT" auf Englisch nutzen zu können, klicken Sie sich in die Einstellungen (Zahnrad-Symbol) und wählen aus dem obersten Drop-Down-Menü den zweiten Eintrag. nach einem Neustart können Sie die Software normal benutzen.


So funzt es dann wenigstens auf Englisch.


----------

